# Denim Princess



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Here is one I did using Pink Satin and Denim...... The first pic seemed a little plain... so I added some bows - BUT - I think next time I will buy the bows, cuz those were a pain to do!! LOL 

So - with the bows OR with out the bows? That is the question..... LOL


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

just one more............... looks to busy..... maybe with smaller bows????


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Really sweet  maybe not all the bottom bows :? I don't know it's cute the way it is.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

That is really sweet Traci! However, I think just the bow at the neck is enough for that particular combination.  You always do such a great job! :wink: 


sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Traci You always do great work.. but I like it with no bows... maybe with the one on the neck... but I agree that the bottom ones is tto much... I love the pink satin with the denim...


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I vote no bows as well... it's a little too busy. Maybe if you put a pink or black ruffle like the one around the "waist" at the bottom, it would add something without being bow-licious!

That is gorgeous though; I envy all of y'all that can make clothes for your chis ... mine always look like a home economics project gone awry! :lol:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I like it with just the bow at the neck. The denim and satin combo looks great.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I agree I like the top bow but maybe without the bottom bows? :wave:


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

i like coopers idea.. with the ruffle instead of the bottom bows. But i like the one at the neck, this dress is my favorite.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i think just the top neck bow and maybe some trim on the bottom....


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

I think just one near the neckline!!! It is very adorable!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks, guys!! :wave:


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------

